# Correct terminology



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2022)

I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Helping others out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members.




 Well said.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 15, 2022)

Thats rocket _science_ not rocket surgery... couldn’t resist, sorry.

but I do completely agree. There’s nothing worse than being belittled when all you want is a little help from those who know. There’s precious few manuals spelling out what the proper terms are so how else are newbies going to learn if they can’t asked.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2022)

I kinda liked "rocket surgery". I think @coasterbrakejunkie1969  meant to do that😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2022)

yep


----------



## mike j (Mar 15, 2022)

Technically, I think that the actual surgery is tougher than the mere science.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2022)

I like “rear facing drop outs” lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2022)

“ front grill” and “ rear decklid” on those dumb tv car shows always good for a chuckle


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

I grew up around oldschool mechanics all my life and thats how I learned everything I learned and how to carry myself in most cases and I learned alot about other people in the process.  Some of the most influential guys I worked near called things "doo-hickies" and "whatcha-ma-callits" and "that sumbi!ch" but could work circles around a guy who spent 4 years at a trade school for mechanics and they knew all the correct terms and used the book to the letter.  Many times a car would have to be transferred from the big name shop down the street because the "pencil pushin nerds" couldnt diagnose it and had already cost the owner 2grand in unnecessary repairs and my dad figures it out just by ear and a rubber hose in 10 minutes and still have clean hands.  
What Im trying to say is, words dont turn wheels, skill and talent does and where some people lack skill and talent, they make up the difference by trying to win small victories in breaking down the other persons credibility to make their own seem more "grand".  Its a character flaw and a toxic one and to be frank, I ignore those people and live my life as I pedal my "thing-a-ma-bobber" on down the road.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 15, 2022)

mike j said:


> Technically, I think that the actual surgery is tougher than the mere science.
> 
> View attachment 1589191



It appears from the calendar on the wall they are in Roswell, NM. Wish I could see the year.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 15, 2022)

I need some advice on clown rim spoke tension.  But I’m afraid to ask now.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I grew up around oldschool mechanics all my life and thats how I learned everything I learned and how to carry myself in most cases and I learned alot about other people in the process.  Some of the most influential guys I worked near called things "doo-hickies" and "whatcha-ma-callits" and "that sumbi!ch" but could work circles around a guy who spent 4 years at a trade school for mechanics and they knew all the correct terms and used the book to the letter.  Many times a car would have to be transferred from the big name shop down the street because the "pencil pushin nerds" couldnt diagnose it and had already cost the owner 2grand in unnecessary repairs and my dad figures it out just by ear and a rubber hose in 10 minutes and still have clean hands.
> What Im trying to say is, words dont turn wheels, skill and talent does and where some people lack skill and talent, they make up the difference by trying to win small victories in breaking down the other persons credibility to make their own seem more "grand".  Its a character flaw and a toxic one and to be frank, I ignore those people and live my life as I pedal my "thing-a-ma-bobber" on down the road.



This one needs 2 eye rolls


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 15, 2022)

Nomenclature is periodically a hot topic here. Someone far brighter (and older) than me once said that, "the beginning of wisdom is the definition of terms." Calling things by their correct names is helpful, though even with somewhat imprecise names, the meaning can be gotten across sometimes. But if you are going to correct someone else's terminology, it should be done in a helpful way,  not a degrading way. You can gently correct someone without insulting them. If you want to correct someone, it should be to help them on their journey and not to show off or degrade the target.


----------



## lounging (Mar 15, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> There’s precious few manuals spelling out what the proper terms are so how else are newbies going to learn if they can’t asked.



That's _ask_, not asked....  🤓


----------



## phantom (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO



Reminds me of the threads where if you don't have: Certified, notarized, authenticity, under glass from the factory then it doesn't exist.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes…. calling a wheel a rim.



On occasion, one member refers to his “wheel” as a *Vim*; (but we understand).


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO



You must be Italian.I say that because you used the word "chooch",lol.   I think mostly Italalians use that term.That is one of those terms you speak of in your thread.To those that use the word "chooch" incorrectly it is a way of saying somebody is a "person without common sense".Dont be a chooch.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 15, 2022)

lounging said:


> That's _ask_, not asked.... 🤓



BUSTED! _Priceless! And I can’t even blame spellcheck._

Now I’m going out to the garage to make some pedal components... hopefully I have the stoopididitty out of my system so I don’t end up wasting bronze.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

Come on guys...GrandMasterSpokey just wants to enlighten us!

He wants to take us from this:




To this:


----------



## Nashman (Mar 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I grew up around oldschool mechanics all my life and thats how I learned everything I learned and how to carry myself in most cases and I learned alot about other people in the process.  Some of the most influential guys I worked near called things "doo-hickies" and "whatcha-ma-callits" and "that sumbi!ch" but could work circles around a guy who spent 4 years at a trade school for mechanics and they knew all the correct terms and used the book to the letter.  Many times a car would have to be transferred from the big name shop down the street because the "pencil pushin nerds" couldnt diagnose it and had already cost the owner 2grand in unnecessary repairs and my dad figures it out just by ear and a rubber hose in 10 minutes and still have clean hands.
> What Im trying to say is, words dont turn wheels, skill and talent does and where some people lack skill and talent, they make up the difference by trying to win small victories in breaking down the other persons credibility to make their own seem more "grand".  Its a character flaw and a toxic one and to be frank, I ignore those people and live my life as I pedal my "thing-a-ma-bobber" on down the road.



 Well said......Especially true when there is a bent "Johnson Rod".


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Well said......Especially true when there is a bent "Johnson Rod".



I specifically remember the first reaction I got when i asked one of my "city friends" to hand me a pair of "dikes" (dykes, diCS)....


----------



## Gully (Mar 15, 2022)

When I started work in a parts department in the early 80s, I learned lots of vehicle and parts terminology, not necessary correct but we all knew what it was in our little world lol!  Some terms I use to this day.  Anyone know what a Jesus clip might be?  You WILL use the term if you know LOL!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 15, 2022)

I find some terms are regional  - like neck badge and push bike


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2022)

I know people that think an old Southern saying "Bless your heart" is a nice think to say.lol To those that dont realize that "Bless your heart." is actually a nice way of telling somebody to go f....k themselves.lol


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2022)

My question is, how did we ever get along without this new member's help for all these years. Bless his heart.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 15, 2022)

"Sometimes I don't speak right
But yet I know what I'm talking about"


----------



## phantom (Mar 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> I know people that think an old Southern saying "Bless your heart" is a nice think to say.lol To those that dont realize that "Bless your heart." is actually a nice way of telling somebody to go f....k themselves.lol



I live in GA and it can mean several things, however, bless your heart, isn't one of them.😊


----------



## Gully (Mar 15, 2022)

Ok, this is a Jesus clip because you yell JESUS when you finally get it off and flies into the unknown.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Real talk: At the end of the day its all about respect, honor and dignity and there are mature ways of helping folks learn where you not only show them respect but they remain with their dignity and honor and they end up respecting you in the end.  There is a difference between teaching and preaching because when you preach you are standing above them and talking AT them.  When you teach, you are kneeling down with them and talking to them on their level.  

Belittling someone has never taught anyone anything more than a disdain and lack of respect for you as a person.  

Lesson I have learned I can teach you: 
Do not give one hot SECOND of your time to jerks and bullies.  I mean it, don't even respond to them, don't like their post or even look their direction because attention is power and once you give them power, they will have you.  I know you have the best response ever and will totally slay them...but thats what they want, because when they have your anger, they own a small piece of you and your time.  Life is short and life is precious.....only positive attention.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2022)

There is a feature in this forum where you can block a user and you don’t see anything they post and they can’t see anything you post. I find it very handy!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Reference any bicycle industry suppliers catalog and look in the index for* rim,* oops !, no spokes, no hub ! huh, now what ?

Now, take that same catalog and look up *wheel, hmm ?.*...yup, it's a complete *WHEEL* with spokes and hub and rim !* ....wow !*

I just put down a bound stack of paper with ink on the paper ....yup, that thing is actually called a *book *!

Bicycles also do not have doohickeys, thingamabobs or whatchamacallits ....or, for that matter 'foot platforms' that you alternately push down on to propel the bicycle forward, yup !, they are called *pedals

Every part on a bicycle has a very specific name ....appropriately named so as to limit confusion and to create a commonly understood language ....no doohickeys, thingamabobs or whatchamacallits*

Did you notice that I do not use the word *BIKE* when referring to a *BICYCLE *....hardcore ?, not really ....concise, you bet


----------



## AndyA (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone.



Agreed. But as someone who tends to be pedantic, I have to defend the pendants (annoying chooches) to some degree. Preserving a common vocabulary in any field provides efficient communication and enhances the ability to learn from each other. If we have to define terms at each step, it makes for very slow progress.

In some cases, vocabulary also affects our perception. For example, the term "rocket science" is not accurate because when rockets are being designed and flown, that is engineering, not science. Using that term distorts people's understanding of science and of engineering, which are allied but distinct fields of endeavor. We seem to be in a period when it is particularly important to a understanding how science works, its benefits, and its limitations.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Did you notice the calendar on the back wall in the photo ? ....Roswell, New Mexico


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Dr Robert Goddard on the left ....1940


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2022)

I will take @tacochris's advice, I will take @tacochris's advice, I will take @tacochris's advice.........


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Not desiring to use the Lord's name in vain ....can I refer to it as a *'O-MAN !'* clip ? ....or maybe,* "WHEREDITGO ?"*


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Boris said:


> I will take @tacochris's advice, I will take @tacochris's advice, I will take @tacochris's advice.........



Its hard at first because pride and alpha-aggression will drive you crazy and you might have to go in the garage and curse a bit....but at the end of the day when you fine tune your peace and your time you will be so much happier.  I promise....

As my wife will tell you about me is, you dont want me to be quiet, because when Im quiet thats when you're dead to me.


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its hard at first because pride and alpha-aggression will drive you crazy and you might have to go in the garage and curse a bit....but at the end of the day when you fine tune your peace and your time you will be so much happier.  I promise....



Preachin' or teachin'? HA HA 😉😉😉😉


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Boris said:


> Preachin' or teachin'? HA HA 😉😉😉😉



😂


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2022)

Why isn't there a listing just on all bike (classic ....modern ....antique)...terminology so the readers can figure out and understand their bike better?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 15, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Why isn't there a listing just on all bike (classic ....modern ....antique)...terminology so the readers can figure out and understand their bike better?



 Sheldon Brown established one awhile back. It may not have everything, but it's a pretty good place to start. 





__





						Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Glossary
					

A glossary of bicycle terms with extensive internal cross referencing. This is spread across 15 different files, with extensive use of hyperlinks, both within the Glossary, and links to longer articles on various relevant subjects.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Why isn't there a listing just on all bike (classic ....modern ....antique)...terminology so the readers can figure out and understand their bike better?



Wherever would we find such a person to do this?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> I know people that think an old Southern saying "Bless your heart" is a nice think to say.lol To those that dont realize that "Bless your heart." is actually a nice way of telling somebody to go f....k themselves.lol




"Nice ( think) to say ", who ever taught you how to spoke ?lol..


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Reference any bicycle industry suppliers catalog and look in the index for* rim,* oops !, no spokes, no hub ! huh, now what ?
> 
> Now, take that same catalog and look up *wheel, hmm ?.*...yup, it's a complete *WHEEL* with spokes and hub and rim !* ....wow !*
> 
> ...



I dont want to sound stupid by calling a doohickeys a thingamabob.If they aren't used on bicycles where are they used ?? Are they used on bikes and not bicycles ??


----------



## fattyre (Mar 15, 2022)

.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 15, 2022)

just read all 5 pages.. what was the question?


----------



## Gully (Mar 15, 2022)

You don't want to know what the hair pin looking thingy on a carb linkage is called.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2022)

phantom said:


> Reminds me of the threads where if you don't have: Certified, notarized, authenticity, under glass from the factory then it doesn't exist



How so?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

I really like just about anything by *WAR* ....THE WORLD IS A GHETTO ....LOWRIDER ....SUMMER ....SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS ....WHY CAN'T WE BE FRIENDS ....THE CISCO KID ....ALL DAY MUSIC ( incredibly beautiful ) = much under-rated band


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Glad to see this thread is being called *CORRECT TERMINOLOGY* ....this may mean that we are making some progress in the effort to step away from the all too common *INCORRECT* *TERMINOLOGY *....in the broad scope of human existence we have actually progressed quite nicely from referring to everything and anything by uttering *UGGH !*


----------



## phantom (Mar 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> How so?



Look for Lobsters


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 15, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I like “rear facing drop outs” lol



That's not what they're called?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> That's not what they're called?



Rear forkends. Forward facing are called dropouts.


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for having patience with me! I KNOW I don't get it right a lot!
That wedge nut thing that holds the handlebars inside the fork tube.....


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm still looking for a Jesus clip I lost in the 70s, it has to be there somewhere.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Thanks for having patience with me! I KNOW I don't get it right a lot!
> That wedge nut thing that holds the handlebars inside the fork tube.....



It's no biggie. We get the gist of it & know what you mean. I can't say the same for new members who just can't seem to let it go & insist on correcting everyone's post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2022)

We covered this before  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/terminology.179768/


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Thanks for having patience with me! I KNOW I don't get it right a lot!
> That wedge nut thing that holds the handlebars inside the fork tube.....



There will always be some blowhard with a parts list double checking everything you type like the HOA.  However, much like the HOA they will try to convince you its for the “good of the community” but really its about power and control for them.
Ignore them....


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> There will always be some blowhard with a parts list double checking everything you type like the HOA.  However, much like the HOA they will try to convince you its for the “good of the community” but really its about power and control for them.
> Ignore them....



Honestly, I've never caught any grief. Everyone here is super cool, so far.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Honestly, I've never caught any grief. Everyone here is super cool, so far.



Thats good man...this community should be that way.  Ive had the same experience.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 15, 2022)

Terms, not really the study of terms (-ology).
It was covered once before:








						Should we start our own Glossary of bike terms | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

and hope everyone else follows suit?  ....or is that too much to expect?  Wood wheel: a vintage actually all wood rimed wheel, not metal clad/wood steel armoured/steel clad (see steel clad)  Steel clad wood wheel: a wood wheel sheathed in tin or steel to give added strength to rim  per...




					thecabe.com


----------



## TRM (Mar 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> I know people that think an old Southern saying "Bless your heart" is a nice think to say.lol To those that dont realize that "Bless your heart." is actually a nice way of telling somebody to go f....k themselves.lol


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2022)

TRM said:


>



love it ,lol


----------



## dasberger (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow... that was a read. 






Ouch!  Looks like someone's gonna need a rim job!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

fordmike65 ...." correcting everyone's post " ....*EVERYONE'S ?* ....not hardly


----------



## mike j (Mar 15, 2022)

Would it be correct terminology to call these handlebars on my Harley, Mini Apes.?

View attachment 1589629


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2022)

I think ole Forest pretty much summed this all up. 

"Stupid is as stupid does." 

That's all I have to say about that. 🤣


----------



## bloo (Mar 15, 2022)

I hesitate to get into this at all, but I would like to point out that there is a huge advantage to using correct terminology, doubly so in a forum that reaches worldwide. I might not always live up to that, but I believe it is the best answer. That said, bicycles became popular originally in the days of horses and steam, and some of the terminology is downright bizarre through a modern lens. In my opinion, there is a big difference between gently nudging people to the correct terminology, and being a jackass for the sake of being a jackass.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2022)

Are @New Mexico Brant 's "forks" bent?


----------



## Gully (Mar 15, 2022)

Hot water heater.  Only because I need to get off this look ma no hands thing lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Interesting observation = "bicycles became popular originally in the days of horses and steam"

When was the last time you heard mention of a '*felly*' when used in reference to a specific part of a wheel ?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

OMG, 8 pages!, where is the latest rare bike find!, I think someone just found this down by the river!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

bloo said:


> I hesitate to get into this at all, but I would like to point out that there is a huge advantage to using correct terminology, doubly so in a forum that reaches worldwide. I might not always live up to that, but I believe it is the best answer. That said, bicycles became popular originally in the days of horses and steam, and some of the terminology is downright bizarre through a modern lens. In my opinion, there is a big difference between gently nudging people to the correct terminology, and being a jackass for the sake of being a jackass.



*Genuinely curious here* ....when it comes to bicycles, which specific terms do you view as "downright bizarre" ? ....I'm kinda thinking *saddle* / seat ....what else might you have as a consideration ? ....I am genuinely curious


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> OMG, 8 pages!, where is the latest rare bike find!, I think someone just found this down by the river!View attachment 1589682



Was it leaning against a van that Chris Farley was sleeping in ?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

About the video of the guy on the back of the tandem when the wheel collapses ...look very carefully as he exits the frame of the video ....you can see he is laughing his a-- off ! ....now, that's funny !


----------



## tacochris (Mar 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> OMG, 8 pages!, where is the latest rare bike find!, I think someone just found this down by the river!View attachment 1589682



Since this thread is a complete joke, please tell me there is a thread, post, story or anything on this!  I must read it!  That thing is amazing!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

One more pic and a little history on it over on Dave's Nostalgia site, some pretty neat thingies on the doohickey tho.


----------



## bloo (Mar 15, 2022)

Off the top of my head, maybe saddle, bottom bracket, and quill.... I imagine there are others.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 16, 2022)

I took @Freqman1 's advice and utilized that ignore button he "spoke " of.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 16, 2022)

One of the necessary skills required working in a bike shop was deciphering a customer's complaint without them using accurate terminology. This was usually over the phone or without the bicycle present. Their inventive phrasing was often interesting and a bit humorous although we never openly mocked anyone.  There are ways to educate customers without being a bike snob and further your customer relationships. But was it discussed on the bench later...you bet. The mechanics would then incorporate the latest phrase into their shop vernacular until it got old.

I worked as a industry rep in the early 1980s and covered a wide region. One of the shops I called on had a glossary of those colloquial terms and it was hilarious.

Here are a few I remember from back in the day.

_Speedthermometer_ (speedometer)

_Hang down_ (rear derailleur - it hangs in a downward direction).

_Ducolater_ (derailleur)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 16, 2022)

vincev said:


> You must be Italian



Sicilian ,Irish and German


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2022)

vincev said:


> I dont want to sound stupid by calling a doohickeys a thingamabob.If they aren't used on bicycles where are they used ?? Are they used on bikes and not bicycles ??



Don't get me started about the 'thingamajigs' on my 'cycle'!



The Spokemaster said:


> Interesting observation = "bicycles became popular originally in the days of horses and steam"
> 
> When was the last time you heard mention of a '*felly*' when used in reference to a specific part of a wheel ?



A friends cycle features felloes, or does he call it a velocipede?

Imagine being on here and conversing in a different form of the same language as 99.99% of you, it's an absolute nightmare! LOL.


----------



## kreika (Mar 16, 2022)

Well at least you get words out of people. I post a question and people post pics as a response. Picktsures r purdy but weez needs names of thems doohickeys and thingamambobbers! 🤣


----------



## dasberger (Mar 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> OMG, 8 pages!, where is the latest rare bike find!, I think someone just found this down by the river!View attachment 1589682



I heard that story... goes a little something like this


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 16, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> That's not what they're called?



It’s just for a chuckle, I doubt anybody knows or cares  if you’ve written it. Lot’s to
learn with these oldies. Google some Schwinn ads from 1946. I remember one explaining their new rear fork design


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO



It's "due to", not "do to".


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> It's "due to", not "do to".



So the complete statement makes no sense? Or is it a perfect example of what I'm talking about and yes you are correct.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 19, 2022)

My dad called them Jesus clips (or pins) because Jesus was the only one who could find it when it hit the floor.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Mar 19, 2022)

Gully said:


> Ok, this is a Jesus clip because you yell JESUS when you finally get it off and flies into the unknown.
> 
> View attachment 1589266



And all these years I thought it was a "where is it clip"


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mine, the one I lost in the 70s I heard ricochet off the neighbors house. After that I bought an assorted box, all sizes, I still have them.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 19, 2022)

Here’s a page from the 1949 Schwinn catalog that shows what terms Schwinns owners should use to identify the parts on their bicycles.






If you’re not a Schwinn owner then you can call it what ever.  Personally, I’ve been using the term fender wrong my entire life.


----------



## Gully (Mar 19, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> My dad called them Jesus clips (or pins) because Jesus was the only one who could find it when it hit the floor.



Haha!  Perfect example how the terminology has a little different definition, but the same thing.  I like your Dad's. 👍


----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2022)

"Page" 10!!!   Is it a "page" as in a book?   Who here has a "Smart Phone"? Is it smarter than you, or is it simply more convenient to fitting in to your distracted, easy button lifestyle?  Perhaps "Dumb Phone" would be more accurate?  What would George Orwell, if alive advise us regarding them?   Can you imagine his re-write of 1984 with dumb phones?  Who agrees to get chipped? Look in the mirror.   Are newer bicycles built before March, 2022 before the Russian Invasion of Ukraine now "prewar" bicycles?  Here is my "crank hanger"..👍


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I kinda liked "rocket surgery". I think @coasterbrakejunkie1969  meant to do that😂



Thats a good one for the "twisted cliches" thread.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> So the complete statement makes no sense? Or is it a perfect example of what I'm talking about and yes you are correct.



9 pages in, I don't even know at this point.  Being an Anglish Majority, I couldn't resist.


----------



## 62typhoon (Mar 19, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> “ front grill” and “ rear decklid” on those dumb tv car shows always good for a chuckle



In Saskatchewan we call the rear deck lid "The Trunk"!


----------



## borgward (Mar 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen quite a few people use incorrect terms for parts on their bikes. In most cases there is a discussion about a certain part and it is pretty easy to understand what they are talking about.*This is not rocket surgery!* Often it is vital to use correct terms do to the variation of certain parts. Some members can not let it go and recently, there has been a new member who seems to think the degree he received in "Awesomness" is better then the ones others have received. The constantly berating everyone each time they use the wrong term could not be more annoying. There will never I repeat never be a time when everyone gets it right. If someone is asking questions and it is important they use the correct term so we can understand something they clearly do not ,that is a time to correct someone. If someone asks a question a bout  something and uses the wrong term but provides a correct picture it often does not matter what they call it we know what it is and can answer the question. Helping other out is what is going to make this site continue to be a success and attract new members. Being an annoying chooch who has to show everyone how smart they are is just as annoying as calling a wheel a rim. IMO



I agree. How about a something that people can refer to so they can identify what they have a question about. I recently started riding again and was mystified by the term "bottom bracket" After many searches I know what it refers to. I think.


----------



## johneconomos (Mar 19, 2022)

Well, the thing about that whats-it sure made the whole thing-ama-bob almost half-way copacetic. All that is clear from this smartass's POV.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 19, 2022)

I could correct a lot of grammar here also!!!!!! But choose to open my eyes and shut my mouth! 😀


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

"Eleven. Exactly. One louder"
"Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?"
. . . . . "These go to eleven"


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> In Saskatchewan we call the rear deck lid "The Trunk"!




So what do they call the space underneath the Trunk? The (rear deck lid) or trunk lid?


----------



## Gully (Mar 19, 2022)

In automotive terms the thing on the front of the car is a 'grille'.  It's also used by people with gold front teeth.  A 'grill' is something I'm going cook some burgers on tonight.  I need to loose the 'look ma no hands' or I wouldn't have posted this, but also want to make page 12 so everyone is happy.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 19, 2022)

The trunk is the trunk the rear deck lid is the trunk lid .
People just call it the trunk .
Sorry just what I think is the answer 🙂
Please don't scold me


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

The trunk might be where one places the travel vacation luggage trunks, where one packs his swimming trunks, for swimming in a salton swamp of mosquitoes that some _Canadians_ call a little Lake Manitou?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> “ front grill” and “ rear decklid” on those dumb tv car shows always good for a chuckle



I like "Bonnet" The best...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I grew up around oldschool mechanics all my life and thats how I learned everything I learned and how to carry myself in most cases and I learned alot about other people in the process.  Some of the most influential guys I worked near called things "doo-hickies" and "whatcha-ma-callits" and "that sumbi!ch" but could work circles around a guy who spent 4 years at a trade school for mechanics and they knew all the correct terms and used the book to the letter.  Many times a car would have to be transferred from the big name shop down the street because the "pencil pushin nerds" couldnt diagnose it and had already cost the owner 2grand in unnecessary repairs and my dad figures it out just by ear and a rubber hose in 10 minutes and still have clean hands.
> What Im trying to say is, words dont turn wheels, skill and talent does and where some people lack skill and talent, they make up the difference by trying to win small victories in breaking down the other persons credibility to make their own seem more "grand".  Its a character flaw and a toxic one and to be frank, I ignore those people and live my life as I pedal my "thing-a-ma-bobber" on down the road.



I'll just ride my "thinga- ma-doodle" down the road, thank you very much....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I specifically remember the first reaction I got when i asked one of my "city friends" to hand me a pair of "dikes" (dykes, diCS)....



Yeah, or like the time as a Army mechanic asking some GREEN HORN for a Can of Compression or a left handed monkey wrench...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Reference any bicycle industry suppliers catalog and look in the index for* rim,* oops !, no spokes, no hub ! huh, now what ?
> 
> Now, take that same catalog and look up *wheel, hmm ?.*...yup, it's a complete *WHEEL* with spokes and hub and rim !* ....wow !*
> 
> ...



The best one i ever heard was a "rope thing" commonly known as V belt...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its hard at first because pride and alpha-aggression will drive you crazy and you might have to go in the garage and curse a bit....but at the end of the day when you fine tune your peace and your time you will be so much happier.  I promise....
> 
> As my wife will tell you about me is, you dont want me to be quiet, because when Im quiet thats when you're dead to me.



The old "Silent Treatment".. Gotta love it... I do....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> "Nice ( think) to say ", who ever taught you how to spoke ?lol..



Is he "a woke'? 🤓


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

Gully said:


> You don't want to know what the hair pin looking thingy on a carb linkage is called.



Round here their known as "Hitch Pins"... Didn't see that one comin, Didja....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Thanks for having patience with me! I KNOW I don't get it right a lot!
> That wedge nut thing that holds the handlebars inside the fork tube.....



You mean that Stem thing?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I'm still looking for a Jesus clip I lost in the 70s, it has to be there somewhere.



You must mean your "Wesley Roachclip"?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Here’s a page from the 1949 Schwinn catalog that shows what terms Schwinns owners should use to identify the parts on their bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1591387
> 
> If you’re not a Schwinn owner then you can call it what ever.  Personally, I’ve been using the term fender wrong my entire life.



Mud guards to my way of thinking were what some British bikers were used on motorcycles and not so much for bicycles..


----------



## Gully (Mar 19, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Round here their known as "Hitch Pins"... Didn't see that one comin, Didja....



No but Jesus loves you.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So what do they call the space underneath the Trunk? The (rear deck lid) or trunk lid?



UNDERBODY......


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Interesting observation = "bicycles became popular originally in the days of horses and steam"
> 
> When was the last time you heard mention of a '*felly*' when used in reference to a specific part of a wheel ?



NEVER...


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 19, 2022)

delete


----------



## bloo (Mar 19, 2022)

A felly (or felloe) is the piece that goes between the spokes and the rim on a wooden spoke wheel. Commonly seen on buggies, covered wagons, stagecoaches and antique cars. I don't have to walk very far to see some fellys, though I admit I usually use the other spelling. Neither is wrong. I don't recall ever seeing them on a bicycle, but it probably exists somewhere.


----------



## Gully (Mar 19, 2022)

Page 13.  May be unlucky.


----------



## eeapo (Mar 19, 2022)

mike j said:


> Technically, I think that the actual surgery is tougher than the mere science.
> 
> View attachment 1589191




This picture was taken in my home town. Take a close look at the calendar on the wall, Roswell, NM. The man on the left is Robert H Goddard, Rocket Scientist.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 19, 2022)

According to this article, a wheel is same as bicycle. 
Thread 'April 28 1914 Bicycling and Motorcycle review' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/april-28-1914-bicycling-and-motorcycle-review.54440/


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> According to this article, a wheel is same as bicycle.
> Thread 'April 28 1914 Bicycling and Motorcycle review' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/april-28-1914-bicycling-and-motorcycle-review.54440/




That's beatnik talk. Some called cars wheels. "Hey, lets grab my wheels and hit the joint." Pick your own definition of joint. 😜


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm Jack and I'm on the road


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> I'm Jack and I'm on the road




Did you leave Jill on the hill?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> The trunk is the trunk the rear deck lid is the trunk lid .
> People just call it the trunk .
> Sorry just what I think is the answer 🙂
> Please don't scold me



I would call it the boot, oh and the front end is a bonnet.


razinhellcustomz said:


> Mud guards to my way of thinking were what some British bikers were used on motorcycles and not so much for bicycles..



No, we still have mudguards on our cycles. 


bloo said:


> A felly (or felloe) is the piece that goes between the spokes and the rim on a wooden spoke wheel. Commonly seen on buggies, covered wagons, stagecoaches and antique cars. I don't have to walk very far to see some fellys, though I admit I usually use the other spelling. Neither is wrong. I don't recall ever seeing them on a bicycle, but it probably exists somewhere.



As I said, common on velocipedes/'boneshakers'.


----------



## Gully (Mar 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's beatnik talk. Some called cars wheels. "Hey, lets grab my wheels and hit the joint." Pick your own definition of joint. 😜



Beatnik..  now there's something I haven't heard in a long time!  I think a fellow member may be in this photo.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 20, 2022)

Watch  'Wheeler Dealers' sometime and let Mike's terminology confuse you as to the names of automobile parts.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 20, 2022)

In the mtb, we talk bout cleaning the rockgarden full of baby heads


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 20, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Watch 'Wheeler Dealers' sometime and let Mike's terminology confuse you



He's confused me many times.  When he closes the show...........does he say "Sell Up ! " ?   I can't ever tell...................or is it I can't never tell ??   😬   Oh , crap................now I'm confused ..............🙃


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 20, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Here’s a page from the 1949 Schwinn catalog that shows what terms Schwinns owners should use to identify the parts on their bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1591387
> 
> If you’re not a Schwinn owner then you can call it what ever.  Personally, I’ve been using the term fender wrong my entire life.



Obviously drawn by a cartoonist who was not well educated about bicycles ....likely the cartoonist sought guidance from a Schwinn employee with limited knowledge of bicycles ....no indication for VALVE STEM, SPOKE NIPPLES ( entirely missing from the cartoon image ), HEADSET, DOWNTUBE, SEATSTAYS, CHAINSTAYS or KICKSTAND

Superman is a cartoon ....of course we know that his character 'suggests' a superhero what with "Leaping tall buildings in a single bound" ....one would probably do well to consider cartoons as just that = CARTOONS, not remotely close to reality ....there also is no real thing that is Kryptonite ....if one relies on cartoons to serve as a source for actual 'definitions', you likely will be mistaken, misled or disappointed ....fully applies to the cartoon artwork supplied for that particular Schwinn bicycle

To their credit they did manage to properly call out HANDLEBAR STEM and *NOT* GOOSENECK


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 20, 2022)

Brewar say's ta la at the end of wheeler dealers.
And if you want to hear some stellar beatnik talk  go to Beverly Hillbillies on YouTube and find the episode called cool school .
For some reason the episode where the beatniks want to smoke Granny's crawdads is impossible to find .
Jethro uses some priceless beatnik language in that one .


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 20, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> go to Beverly Hillbillies on YouTube and find the episode called cool school



Here's the link: 



  That's a far out episode................He He He 😝😝😝  I guess I'm still in Squaresville according to them beatniks !   Thanks for clarifying what Mike says at the end of Wheeler Dealers .  Now to learn how to do some " Tater Diggin "   or figure out what to do with granny's " Sunday go to meetin' skunk dyed muskrat muff !!😁


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 20, 2022)

Is that the one with the grunion invasion?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2022)

bleedingfingers said:


> Brewar say's ta la at the end of wheeler dealers.
> And if you want to hear some stellar beatnik talk  go to Beverly Hillbillies on YouTube and find the episode called cool school .
> For some reason the episode where the beatniks want to smoke Granny's crawdads is impossible to find .
> Jethro uses some priceless beatnik language in that one .



It's "Ta Ta!", basically " 'bye!".


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2022)

I just did an eBay search for 26" bike rims and couldn't find schit out of 1,100 items. 99% of the listings were for WHEEL SETS!!!  WTF.............  What beatnik words do I need to use in my search @The Spokemaster ?


----------

